# spencers monitor ( Varanus spenceri )



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Just a couple of pics.


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

that is a stunning lookin monitor there hope you dont mind me asking how much he sat ya back? also what size is he/she?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

great monitor thinking of getting one myself someday:no1:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

WOW! I want!!:no1:


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Very nice indeed, standing proud !!! Never seen one before


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> that is a stunning lookin monitor there hope you dont mind me asking how much he sat ya back? also what size is he/she?


 
He is around 4.5ft but appears much larger as the body to tail ratio is more even in this species.

As for price they are very expensive:mf_dribble:

Funny you should ask as I do not intend to use this particular animal in my breeding program, so I will probably make him available.

I want to select breeding in order for the animals to not get over the 3.5ft mark.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

so you want to make like a dwalf line ?


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, that is amazing! i want one of them!


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

philipniceguy said:


> so you want to make like a dwalf line ?


I don't know if that's the word I would use but yes I would like them to stay smaller. All my other 04 and 06 animals are smaller than this animal pictured.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

seanUK said:


> I don't know if that's the word I would use but yes I would like them to stay smaller. All my other 04 and 06 animals are smaller than this animal pictured.


 oh ok better to keep them same sizes. how much you thinking of letting the big one go for?? if you do


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

now i'm not normally much of a 'monitor person' but dude! He is absolutely stunning!


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

philipniceguy said:


> oh ok better to keep them same sizes. how much you thinking of letting the big one go for?? if you do


 
I've not given it too much thought but if your interested then send me a pm or email [email protected] what I will tell you is it will be a four figure sum.


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> now i'm not normally much of a 'monitor person' but dude! He is absolutely stunning!


Yes they are the best thank you:2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

seanUK said:


> I've not given it too much thought but if your interested then send me a pm or email [email protected] what I will tell you is it will be a four figure sum.


 i better save abit more first then but sure your have more, you seem to be the only keeper/breeder in uk i have found top class:no1:


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

What else do you keep Sean Im intruiged?


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Nic B-C said:


> What else do you keep Sean Im intruiged?


Oh you know this and that:whistling2:

Main interest is varanus.


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

philipniceguy said:


> i better save abit more first then but sure your have more, you seem to be the only keeper/breeder in uk i have found top class:no1:


 
I am the only keeper of this species in the UK.:mf_dribble:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

seanUK said:


> I am the only keeper of this species in the UK.:mf_dribble:


Now thats a claim to fame :no1:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Now thats a claim to fame :no1:


 
Well I guess I am a lucky guy:2thumb: I will try to get new pics up soon.

Their feeding response is amazing and at the same time they are quite calm when being handled. Make really good captives.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Sounds like the perfect monitor to me... Stunning and calm when handled with a good feeding response :2thumb:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Sounds like the perfect monitor to me... Stunning and calm when handled with a good feeding response :2thumb:


Yes I think you are right:no1:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

seanUK said:


> Yes I think you are right:no1:


lucky :devil: :lol2: If i win the lottery ill deffinatly be bugging you for babies.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

i will be too once i get a bigger house/garden monitors taken to much of it up now:lol2:. i must ask what sort of set up do they have? eg big water area like niles, so on


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> lucky :devil: :lol2: If i win the lottery ill deffinatly be bugging you for babies.


Just took these today for you.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Absolutely stunning mate not sure ive seen a better looking monitor.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

love the tongue its bright blue how cool is that:2thumb:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

philipniceguy said:


> i will be too once i get a bigger house/garden monitors taken to much of it up now:lol2:. i must ask what sort of set up do they have? eg big water area like niles, so on


No large water area only a simple ceramic water bowl. They are not too fond of water, occasionally drink from the bowl but thats it. They are from very dry areas semi arid.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

I think there just brilliant looking monitors.


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Absolutely stunning mate not sure ive seen a better looking monitor.


Yes they are up there thats for sure.:2thumb:


----------



## CTI_Perrin (Mar 17, 2008)

wow now that is a nice specimen!!!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

seanUK said:


> Yes they are up there thats for sure.:2thumb:


Well up there mate not sure a sulphur phase or cumingi water monitor is better looking or not.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

seanUK said:


> No large water area only a simple ceramic water bowl. They are not too fond of water, occasionally drink from the bowl but thats it. They are from very dry areas semi arid.


 oh i see .from the looks of there claws build so on they look like they spend most of there time (if not all) on the ground am i right?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Well up there mate not sure a sulphur phase or cumingi water monitor is better looking or not.


 i see a sulphur phase water monitor for sale the other day 795 if i remember right, when i see it i searched the net for them much more stunning than the normal water monitor


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

philipniceguy said:


> oh i see .from the looks of there claws build so on they look like they spend most of there time (if not all) on the ground am i right?


Yes you are correct, they are not the best climbers. Where they originate from is virtually flat landscape with little or no trees.


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Well up there mate not sure a sulphur phase or cumingi water monitor is better looking or not.


 
I have kept cumingi in the past and they vary in colour and pattern soo much, infact some cumingi are not even that much yellow. Although the ones I had were descendents of true Mindanao cumingi and these are generally regarded as the best specimens.

For me spenceri wins hands down:no1:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

monitors like that seem to be easyer to care for as finding a place to put a huge water area and trees was kinda hard work for me. sounds like your right they seem to be good captives from what your saying. have to get myself one someday


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Monitors from a humid environment are generally much more work than the arid species.... 

Where are spencers from mate? my knowledge of them is sadly lacking


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Monitors from a humid environment are generally much more work than the arid species....
> 
> Where are spencers from mate? my knowledge of them is sadly lacking


The spencers are from the Barkley Tableland in the Northern Territory, Australia.

Yes arid and semi arid monitors are far easier to keep all round and a lot less work. Long gone are those days when I used to be constantly changing the water of my tropical species, never again and tropical species always tend to be messy as well escpecially when you've just changed their water and they decide to crap and wipe and trail it every where.:bash:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

No wonder your the only keeper in the UK. But on the other hand i think its proberly a good thing aussies restrict species leaving there.


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> No wonder your the only keeper in the UK. But on the other hand i think its proberly a good thing aussies restrict species leaving there.


Well that's another debate.... but I think your probably right.... but then again I would say that seen as I already have the spencers.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

seanUK said:


> Well that's another debate.... but I think your probably right.... but then again I would say that seen as I already have the spencers.


Yes yes you would :no1:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

another.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok now your just rubbing salt into the wound :lol2: 

Simply stunning mate :mf_dribble:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Ok now your just rubbing salt into the wound :lol2:
> 
> Simply stunning mate :mf_dribble:


 
Yes I know:whistling2:



Sean


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Still i appreciate the pics :2thumb: 

Fantastic monitors... 

Whats there diet consist of if you dont mind be being nosy again :lol2:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Still i appreciate the pics :2thumb:
> 
> Fantastic monitors...
> 
> Whats there diet consist of if you dont mind be being nosy again :lol2:


 
Mice.

I don't feed them that much as they easily put on weight if fed often. Where they come from they may go long periods without a meal.

Anything alive or dead that enters the enclosure is considered a meal apart from me that is.:gasp:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

well id hope not... be a bit of a bugger a 31/2 foot built like a brick sh*thouse monitor thinking your lunch


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> well id hope not... be a bit of a bugger a 31/2 foot built like a brick sh*thouse monitor thinking your lunch


My presence doesn't seem to bother them maybe because they know me.

Yes they are built like tanks.


----------

